# kursui fudo



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 3, 2012)

Before i post this want to say sorry  if you'll  Except 
 it !

                                                                                                Kursui fudo the wiegth change weapons over 9 years back i made my first weapon couldn't buy on line or awma catalog last couple month's back i made the training Kursui fudo my question that I am ask you'll did any one on here make any weapon's


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 3, 2012)

Billy, spell check and use proper punctuation please. It will make this much more readable and keep you from having your access suspended. I would prefer NOT to issue you any more infractions for unreadable posts. Work with us here, ok? You'll get less grief and better replies.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 4, 2012)

Kursui fudo the weight change weapon over nine years back i made my first weapon couldn't buy on line or awma catalog last couple month's back i made the training Kursufudo my question that I am ask you all did any one on here make any weapon's 

bob i am useing spellcheck simple you'll is how i really talking i use to live in va i was born in the south in fact i am prefic in spelling spend a week talk on yahoo ok you will see and hear how i talk​


----------



## Sanke (Apr 4, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> Kursui fudo the weight change weapon over nine years back i made my first weapon couldn't buy on line or awma catalog last couple month's back i made the training Kursufudo my question that I am ask you all did any one on here make any weapon's
> 
> bob i am useing spellcheck simple you'll is how i really talking i use to live in va i was born in the south in fact i am prefic in spelling spend a week talk on yahoo ok you will see and hear how i talk​



If you're using spellcheck, then why have you now reposted your OP with corrections? And even then it's still not correct. And even though this is a vast improvement, your grammar, or lack thereof makes it do I still have no idea what you're on about. 


Sanke on the move.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 4, 2012)

Kursui fudo the weight change weapon over nine years back i made my first weapon couldn't buy on line or martial art catalog last couple month's back i made the training Kursufudo my question that I am ask you did any one on here make any weapon's​


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 4, 2012)

Kusari Fundo the weight change weapon over nine years back i made my first weapon couldn't buy on line or awma catalog last couple month's back i made the training Kusari Fundo my question that I am ask you did any one on here make any weapon's sorry for this my fourth time spellchecking


what use im better training then spelling


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 4, 2012)

Billy. The biggest problems are with your spelling and the way you put the words together. Instead of saying "I'd like to go and get a hamburger", it's coming out as "yu know i hanbigga today get an like tom y luch". When then spelled correctly, it becomes "you know I hamburger today get and like to my lunch", which just doesn't make any sense at all. This is why you have been suggested to use the software which types what you say. 

To pull out what I can from your post, you're saying: 

"Kusari Fundo (the weighted chain weapon). Over nine years ago, I made my first weapon, as I couldn't buy one online, or in the AMWA catalogue. A couple of months back I made a training Kusari Fundo. My question, that I'm asking you, is did anyone on here make any weapon's? Sorry for this, this is my fourth time using spellcheck."

Is that correct?

If so, I've made some training weapons over my time, but not Kusari Fundo (training or real). The thing is, though, making them is one thing, but if you don't know how to use them, it's not really a useful endeavour.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 4, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> what use im better training then spelling



You came onto a Discussion Board to have Discussions.
You cannot have Discussions if You cannot properly Communicate.
Did You just get good at what You Train overnight, or did it take Effort and Work?

Spelling isnt a hard thing to catch on to. If You put Work and Effort into it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 4, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> bob i am useing spellcheck simple you'll is how i really talking i use to live in va i was born in the south in fact i am prefic in spelling spend a week talk on yahoo ok you will see and hear how i talk



Billy I watched some of your videos.  You speak english alright. You wouldn't pass for royalty, but neither would I. 

You write like an illiterate hick. Not like you speak. If your writing matched your speaking you'd have less problems.  If you can't figure out how to correct that, all the topics you are involved in will be disrupted. That makes you, intentional or not a disruption, which is against the rules. We're trying to help you here.


----------



## clfsean (Apr 4, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> bob i am useing spellcheck simple you'll is how i really talking i use to live in va i was born in the south in fact i am prefic in spelling spend a week talk on yahoo ok you will see and hear how i talk ​



Wait just minute... I'm Southern born & Southern bred. I lived on a farm in central Georgia until age 10 when my family moved to Atlanta. I've been here since. I don't sound anything close to you, written or spoken. I'm quite proud of my heritage, but don't confuse being Southern with being ignorant about basic gammar & spelling, especially when the machine will do it for you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 4, 2012)

clfsean said:


> Wait just minute... I'm Southern born & Southern bred. I lived on a farm in central Georgia until age 10 when my family moved to Atlanta. I've been here since. I don't sound anything close to you, written or spoken. I'm quite proud of my heritage, but don't confuse being Southern with being ignorant about basic gammar & spelling, especially when the machine will do it for you.



But Sean, you're from Georgia. Y'all jus dun spek rite thar. I gots reltives frum thar.   (I learned Southern listening to Jeff Foxworthy and spending summers outside Atlanta. I blame them for my addiction to sweet tea and thinking orange dirt was normal)


----------



## clfsean (Apr 4, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> But Sean, you're from Georgia. Y'all jus dun spek rite thar. I gots reltives frum thar.   (I learned Southern listening to Jeff Foxworthy and spending summers outside Atlanta. I blame them for my addiction to sweet tea and thinking orange dirt was normal)



Dagnabbit Bob-Ray... Yew ain't s'pos'd t'tell no-wun...

And actually if you learned from Foxworthy... you picked up a hick-ized hick. 

And isn't all dirt red???


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 4, 2012)

but you saying you'll not word it's contraction you all not all southen live on frams or drip snuff or sit on a porch playing a bandjo doesn't make  me hicks or red neck i live 65 from miles from richmond and 175 miles from dc at time the city all i am say i am not prefic no one is we can try be prefic some time we come cloes to it!

who care point my first weapon as  kusri fundo  that all ok


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 4, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> but you saying  you'll not word  it's contraction  you all   not all southen live on frams  or  drip  snuff or  sit the porch play bandjo



Shur dey is! I seend it on that thar telebox.  Banjo playing is law in misssip. 
 

ok, I can't do that with a straight face. I'm not sure if I'm butchering "Southern" or talking like a drunk after too many beers. :cheers:

So, lets go back to discussing weighted chain weapons. Sounds more interesting.


----------



## clfsean (Apr 4, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Shur dey is! I seend it on that thar telebox.  Banjo playing is law in misssip.
> 
> 
> ok, I can't do that with a straight face. I'm not sure if I'm butchering "Southern" or talking like a drunk after too many beers. :cheers:
> ...



Eh... it's drunk fake-southern... how's that?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 4, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> but you saying you'll not word it's contraction you all not all southen live on frams or drip snuff or sit on a porch playing a bandjo doesn't make hicks or red necks i live 65 from miles from richmond and 175 miles from dc at time the city all i am say i am not prefic no  one  is we can try be prefic some we come cloes to it!



Insert link to "Dueling Banjos" scene from Deliverance...


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 4, 2012)

lololol i had to laught sorry chirst got this one    but beer  one in blue moon


----------

